# Freebsd 9 - iwi driver problems



## consi (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello everybody!

I have just installed FreeBSD 9 on an old Dell Latitude C510 with an Intel 2200 chipset for wireless.

I have configured it to work, and it works with DHCP and WPA and all is fine. But it seems to disconnect randomly. Sometimes when I try to install something and pretty much always when I go into X. 

Is this normal? 

And the last 3 lines of dmesg is

iwi0: need multicast update callback

can it be related?

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## consi (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, it seems I have found the problem for the instability of the driver.

It is included in the kernel itself, but when I was following the instructions to get it working wherever zou look it is recommended to include it as a directive to load the module in /boot/loader.conf.

I commented out it (left only the license directive) and it seems to become more stable. still get packet loses with ping but surfing and such works pretty decent though not perfect yet. 

Hope this can help someone who has similar problems.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 28, 2012)

When a module is built into the kernel, attempts to load it manually or from /boot/loader.conf just give an error message.  So that is probably not going to help with the problem.


----------



## consi (Aug 28, 2012)

it makes sense...But it is the only thing I have changed. And since I changed it became bearable to use (though still bad).

If there are other solutions i would love to hear them. If needed I can provide outputs of diagnostics just tell me which one you want.


----------

